
Phosphine on Venus “tentative but compelling evidence” of life [cached version] - perihelions
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dUWrpm80WHsJ:https://earthsky.org/%3Fp%3D343883+?resubmit=1
======
perihelions
Link is to Google's cache of an article that will appear in _Earth & Sky_
magazine tomorrow, apparently:

 _" The new peer-reviewed research paper was published in_ Nature Astronomy
_today, September 14, 2020_ [sic] _. "_

I understand this outlet published this by accident.

